# الله Allah - أصل كلمة اللة - إسلامية أم مسيحية؟ إله، الرب



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

*  سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
  أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*​  *لفظ "الله"  Allah هي كلمة إسلامية، لماذا تستخدمونها؟!   وهل لديكم إثبات على وجودها بالكتاب المقدس؟*​  الإجابة:

*كلمة الله God أصلاً كلمة مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، وهو قبل الإسلام.  وعدد مرات    ذكرها حوالي 2244 مرة،           (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)                   وللتأكد من أن أصلها من الكتاب المقدس،         لك أن تقرأ    الآية الأولى من      الإصحاح الأول من     السفر الأول    في الكتاب المقدس، فستجدها به!  ومن أسماء الله في الكتاب المقدس "ألوهيم"،      وهو أصل الكلمة المشتقة منها..  ونقول باللغة العربية "تأليه"، أي يجعل      الشيئ إلهاً، وليس معناها أننا نقصد                **  

الخالق!  ونتحدث عن معبودات     المصريين القدماء مثلا فنقول عنها انها آلهة      وأوثان..  والإله هو ما يتخذه أصحاب دين ما معبوداً، ولا يعني أن      باستخدامي كلمة "الله" فأنا أقصد الخالق عامة الذي أعبده، ولا يعني ذلك أنه نفس      وجهة نظرك من جهة الإله الذي تعبده..       ويقول **المعجم الوجيز     اللغة العربية - طبعة وزارة التربية والتعليم 1994 م.) في ص23، تحت باب      (إله) حرف أ: "الإله: كل ما إتُخِذَ معبوداً". وفي نفس الباب (باب كلمة إله)،      يتناول مشتقاتها، ومنها كلمة "الله".            إن * (إصدار مجمع     *ترجمات الكتاب المقدس العربية سبقت الإسلام    أيضاً..  فقد بدأت محاولات الترجمة للكتاب المقدس إلى   اللغة العربية بعد بداية إنتشار المسيحية..  فاللغة العربية ليست من    ابتداع      القرآن، بل هي مجرد لغة كُتِبَ بها.*
*ومن غير المعقول أن يكون  المُبَشِّرون الأوائل الذين نشروا  الإيمان المسيحي في البلاد العربية قبل ظهور الإسلام بعدة قرون قد أهملوا تزويد  رعاياهم بترجمة للأسفار المقدسة إلى لسانهم  العربي*.  ففي  يوم حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ المذكور في  سفر أعمال الرسل، كان هناك في ذلك اليوم عرب موجودين، ضمن جنسيات أخرى، سمعوا  التلاميذ يتكلَّمون بألسنتهم بعظائم الله (الأعمال  2: 11).  وربما يكون أولئك العرب إما كانوا يهوداً أو مُتَّهدين جدداً من  جنس عربي.  كما أن  بولس توجَّه بعد اهتدائه إلى البلاد العربية (غلاطية 1: 17).  ويُقصَد بها  الصحارى في شرق  دمشق، أو ربما في  جبل سيناء.  وفي القرن الثالث كانت هناك  أبارشيات أسقفية كثيرة في البلاد العربية، وانتشرت البدع فيها أيضاً، حتى أن  أوريجانوس ذهب موفداً إليها نحو سنة 215 م. لتثبيت الإيمان.  وذهب مرة  أخرى في ما بين 240 و249 ليدحض بدعة متصلة بخلود الروح..  وانعقد في تلك  الفترة مجمع في بلاد العرب مكوَّن من 14 أسقفاً أدانوا تلك البدعة، وقد اكتُشِفَت  أعمال ذلك المجمع في طرة بمصر سنة 1941 م.   كما عقد  البابا ديوناسيوس مجمعاً بالإسكندرية (نحو سنة 248 م.) وكتب رسالة إلى بلاد  العرب يدحض فيها تلك البدعة (راجع سنكسار  13 برمهات).       مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
أم آخر، إن كنت تقول أن الله هو اسم، فإن كان اسماً، كان      سَيُتَرجَم في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس إلى Allah أو     Alah..  ولكنه يُترجَم God,      Dieu.. وهكذا..  أي الرب الإله الخالق، وليس اسماً من أسماء الله..      ومن الأمور الطريفة التي سقطت من السائل العزيز هو أن رسول الإسلام      اسمه "محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب.."، فاسم أبيه به كلمة "الله"! فهل كان      والده مسلماً؟!  أم تغير اسمه بعد الإسلام؟  أم أن هذا يوضح أن      الكلمة كانت مُستخدمة من قبل؟
الله واحد..  أقصد أنه لا      يوجد إله للمسيحيين، وإله للمسلمين، إلى غير ذلك..  ولكنه هو إله واحد      للجميع.  الفرق هو في مفهوم كل دين عن الله تبارك اسمه..
*          وعلى أي الأحوال الله عز وجل لا يُحَد ولا يوصف،      ولا توجد لغة على الأرض تستطيع أن تتحدث عنه تبارك اسمه..  فالله ليس      كلمة، أو وصف لمعبود أي من الأديان..  إنه الخالِق..  الذي به نحيا      ونتحرك ونوجد..*​* 

*​


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

*ها هي أكثر من ألفي آية بها كلمة "الله"      في كل من          العهد القديم و          العهد الجديد في الكتاب المقدس:*


*نذكر منها :*


*العهد القديم *





 في البدء خلق الله السماوات و الارض      (تك 1 : 1)
 و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على      وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه (تك 1 : 2)
 و قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور (تك 1      : 3)
 و راى الله النور انه حسن و فصل      الله بين النور و الظلمة (تك 1 : 4)
 و دعا الله النور نهارا و الظلمة      دعاها ليلا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما واحدا (تك 1 : 5)
 و قال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه      و ليكن فاصلا بين مياه و مياه (تك 1 : 6)
 فعمل الله الجلد و فصل بين المياه      التي تحت الجلد و المياه التي فوق الجلد و كان كذلك (تك 1 : 7)
 و دعا الله الجلد سماء و كان مساء و      كان صباح يوما ثانيا (تك 1 : 8)
 و قال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت      السماء الى مكان واحد و لتظهر اليابسة و كان كذلك (تك 1 : 9)
 و دعا الله اليابسة ارضا و مجتمع      المياه دعاه بحارا و راى الله ذلك انه حسن (تك 1 : 10)
 و قال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا و بقلا      يبزر بزرا و شجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض و كان كذلك (تك 1      : 11)
 فاخرجت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا      كجنسه و شجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن (تك 1 : 12)
 و قال الله لتكن انوار في جلد      السماء لتفصل بين النهار و الليل و تكون لايات و اوقات و ايام و سنين (تك 1 :      14)
 فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور      الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم (تك 1 : 16)
 و جعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير      على الارض (تك 1 : 17)
 و لتحكم على النهار و الليل و لتفصل      بين النور و الظلمة و راى الله ذلك انه حسن (تك 1 : 18)
 و قال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات      نفس حية و ليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء (تك 1 : 20)
 فخلق الله التنانين العظام و كل      ذوات الانفس الحية الدبابة التي فاضت بها المياه كاجناسها و كل طائر ذي جناح      كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن (تك 1 : 21)
 و باركها الله قائلا اثمري و اكثري      و املاي المياه في البحار و ليكثر الطير على الارض (تك 1 : 22)
 و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس      حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك (تك 1 : 24)
 فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و      البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن (تك 1 :      25)
 و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا      كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض      و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض (تك 1 : 26)
 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على      صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم (تك 1 : 27)
 و باركهم الله و قال لهم اثمروا و      اكثروا و املاوا الارض و اخضعوها و تسلطوا على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و      على كل حيوان يدب على الارض (تك 1 : 28)
 و قال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل      يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض و كل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما (تك      1 : 29)
 و راى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن      جدا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما سادسا (تك 1 : 31)
 و فرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله      الذي عمل فاستراح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي عمل (تك 2 : 2)
 و بارك الله اليوم السابع و قدسه      لانه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل الله خالقا (تك 2 : 3)


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

*الشكر الك اخي

للشرح المبسط


الرب يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

*ومن العهد الجديد نذكر منه :*




 و اما من جهة قيامة الاموات افما  	قراتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل (مت 22 : 31) 
 انا اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله  	يعقوب ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء (مت 22 : 32) 
 و من حلف بالسماء فقد حلف بعرش الله  	و بالجالس عليه (مت 23 : 22) 
 و قالا هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض  	هيكل الله و في ثلاثة ايام ابنيه (مت 26 : 61) 
 و اما يسوع فكان ساكتا فاجاب رئيس  	الكهنة و قال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله (مت 26  	: 63) 
 قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في  	ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب (مت 27 : 40) 
 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان  	اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله (مت 27 : 43) 
 و اما قائد المئة و الذين معه  	يحرسون يسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة و ما كان خافوا جدا و قالوا حقا كان هذا ابن  	الله (مت 27 : 54) 
 بدء انجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله (مر  	1 : 1) 
 و بعدما اسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع الى  	الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله (مر 1 : 14) 
 و يقول قد كمل الزمان و اقترب ملكوت  	الله فتوبوا و امنوا بالانجيل (مر 1 : 15) 
 قائلا اه ما لنا و لك يا يسوع  	الناصري اتيت لتهلكنا انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله (مر 1 : 24) 
 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من  	يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (مر 2 : 7) 
 فقام للوقت و حمل السرير و خرج قدام  	الكل حتى بهت الجميع و مجدوا الله قائلين ما راينا مثل هذا قط (مر 2 : 12) 
 كيف دخل بيت الله في ايام ابياثار  	رئيس الكهنة و اكل خبز التقدمة الذي لا يحل اكله الا للكهنة و اعطى الذين كانوا  	معه ايضا (مر 2 : 26) 
 و الارواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرت  	له و صرخت قائلة انك انت ابن الله (مر 3 : 11) 
 لان من يصنع مشيئة الله هو اخي و  	اختي و امي (مر 3 : 35)   	هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. 
 فقال لهم قد اعطي لكم ان تعرفوا سر  	ملكوت الله و اما الذين هم من خارج فبالامثال يكون لهم كل شيء (مر 4 : 11) 
 و قال هكذا ملكوت الله كان انسانا  	يلقي البذار على الارض (مر 4 : 26) 
 و قال بماذا نشبه ملكوت الله او باي  	مثل نمثله (مر 4 : 30) 
 و صرخ بصوت عظيم و قال ما لي و لك  	يا يسوع ابن الله العلي استحلفك بالله ان لا تعذبني (مر 5 : 7) 
 لانكم تركتم وصية الله و تتمسكون  	بتقليد الناس غسل الاباريق و الكؤوس و امورا اخر كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون (مر 7 :  	8) 
 ثم قال لهم حسنا رفضتم وصية الله  	لتحفظوا تقليدكم (مر 7 : 9) 
 مبطلين كلام الله بتقليدكم الذي  	سلمتموه و امورا كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون (مر 7 : 13) 
 و قال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان من  	القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله قد اتى بقوة (مر 9 : 1) 
 و ان اعثرتك عينك فاقلعها خير لك ان  	تدخل ملكوت الله اعور من ان تكون لك عينان و تطرح في جهنم النار (مر 9 : 47) 
 و لكن من بدء الخليقة ذكرا و انثى  	خلقهما الله (مر 10 : 6) 
 فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان (مر  	10 : 9) 
 فلما راى يسوع ذلك اغتاظ و قال لهم  	دعوا الاولاد ياتون الي و لا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله (مر 10 : 14) 
 الحق اقول لكم من لا يقبل ملكوت  	الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله (مر 10 : 15) 
 فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا  	ليس احد صالحا الا واحد و هو الله (مر 10 : 18) 
 فنظر يسوع حوله و قال لتلاميذه ما  	اعسر دخول ذوي الاموال الى ملكوت الله (مر 10 : 23) 
 فتحير التلاميذ من كلامه فاجاب يسوع  	ايضا و قال لهم يا بني ما اعسر دخول المتكلين على الاموال الى ملكوت الله (مر  	10 : 24) 
 مرور جمل من ثقب ابرة ايسر من ان  	يدخل غني الى ملكوت الله (مر 10 : 25) 
 فنظر اليهم يسوع و قال عند الناس  	غير مستطاع و لكن ليس عند الله لان كل شيء مستطاع عند الله (مر 10 : 27) 
 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم ليكن لكم  	ايمان بالله (مر 11 : 22) 
 فلما جاءوا قالوا له يا معلم نعلم  	انك صادق و لا تبالي باحد لانك لا تنظر الى وجوه الناس بل بالحق تعلم طريق الله  	ايجوز ان تعطى جزية لقيصر ام لا نعطي ام لا نعطي (مر 12 : 14) 
 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم اليس لهذا  	تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب و لا قوة الله (مر 12 : 24) 
 و اما من جهة الاموات انهم يقومون  	افما قراتم في كتاب موسى في امر العليقة كيف كلمه الله قائلا انا اله ابراهيم و  	اله اسحق و اله يعقوب (مر 12 : 26) 
 فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق  	قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه (مر 12 : 32) 
 فلما راه يسوع انه اجاب بعقل قال له  	لست بعيدا عن ملكوت الله و لم يجسر احد بعد ذلك ان يساله (مر 12 : 34) 
 لانه يكون في تلك الايام ضيق لم يكن  	مثله منذ ابتداء الخليقة التي خلقها الله الى الان و لن يكون (مر 13 : 19) 
 الحق اقول لكم اني لا اشرب بعد من  	نتاج الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه جديدا في ملكوت الله (مر 14 : 25) 
 و لما راى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله  	انه صرخ هكذا و اسلم الروح قال حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله (مر 15 : 39) 
 جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف  	و كان هو ايضا منتظرا ملكوت الله فتجاسر و دخل الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع (مر  	15 : 43)


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر



موضوع راااااااااائع جدا


الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
وكمان تقييييم علشان (الله)
ربنا يباركك
أستـــــــــــــــــــــاذى مارسيلينو​


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *الشكر الك اخي*
> 
> * للشرح المبسط*
> 
> ...




ثانكس كليمو نورت​


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> منتهى الشكر
> 
> ...




شكرا يا باشا نورت
​


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> وكمان تقييييم علشان (الله)
> ربنا يباركك
> أستـــــــــــــــــــــاذى مارسيلينو​




شكرا ليك نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا لازم يكون في قسم الرد على الشبهات


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 يناير 2010)

*موضوع وشرح جميل 
ثانكس ميلو​*


----------



## marcelino (21 يناير 2010)

ثانكس كوكى نورتى
​


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههه لو اجوا قبل المسيح كان قصدقناهم بس الانجيل مليء بكلمات "الله"
*


----------



## Muslim 4 Ever (5 سبتمبر 2010)

كلمة الله .. هل وجودها فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب يثبت وجودها ؟؟
بالتاكيد لا فكلمة الله اصبحت الكلمة الدارجة بعد ظهور الاسلام فقام
مترجمو الكتاب المقدس باضافتها ولكن اسم الاله فى الكتاب المقدس هو يهوه




> *يهوَه* (*יְהֹוָה* لكنها تقرؤ *أدوناي*، *هاشِم*  بالعبرانية الحديثة؛ *أدونوي*، *هاشِيْم*بالأشكنزية و*شيما* بالسامرية):‏ اللفظ  الذي يفضله الكتاب المقدس الأورشليمي الكاثوليكي وبعض  العلماء يظهر 7.000 مرة تقريبا في الأسفار العبرانية الأصلية. لكنَّ غالبية  الكتب المقدسة لا تبيِّن هذا الاسم بل تضع مكانه «الله» أو «الرب». وبعض  هذه الكتب المقدسة تعترف بأنها استبدلت الاسم يهوه. ولكن هنالك ترجمات  عصرية عديدة بلغات مختلفة تستعمل إما الاسم يهوَه أو الاسم يهوِه. لذلك  تقول ترجمة العالم الجديد في اشعياء 8:42:‏ «انا يهوَه. هذا اسمي». كلمة  (يَهْوَهْ) هي اللفظ المتوقع من الكلمة العبرية (יהוה)



هذا الكلام فى الاقباس تجد مصدره هنا

​


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ Muslim 4 Ever
المعلومة هذه معروفة و لا نحتاج منك ان تضعها لنا و كأننا لا نعرفها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كلمة الله .. هل وجودها فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب يثبت وجودها ؟؟
> بالتاكيد لا فكلمة الله اصبحت الكلمة الدارجة بعد ظهور الاسلام فقام
> مترجمو الكتاب المقدس باضافتها*


*كلمة الله كانت كلمة شائعة قبل ظهور الاسلام بين العرب  وهذا ما قالته موشوعة ويكيبيديا عن كلمة الله عن عرب الجاهليه​*


> *لفظ اسم (الله) أصله عربي، استعملها العرب قبل الإسلام والله الإله الأعلى لا شريك له الذي آمن به العرب في فترة الجاهلية قبل الإسلام، لكن بعضهم عبد معه أشياءا أو أشخاصا اعتبروها آلهة، وآخرون أشركوا الأصنام في عبادته. جذر الكلمة إيل في الكلدانية أو الآرامية.​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ومن غير المعقول أن يكون  المُبَشِّرون الأوائل الذين نشروا  الإيمان المسيحي في البلاد العربية قبل ظهور الإسلام بعدة قرون قد أهملوا تزويد  رعاياهم بترجمة للأسفار المقدسة إلى لسانهم  العربي*.  ففي  يوم حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ المذكور في  سفر أعمال الرسل، كان هناك في ذلك اليوم عرب موجودين، ضمن جنسيات أخرى، سمعوا  التلاميذ يتكلَّمون بألسنتهم بعظائم الله (الأعمال  2: 11).  وربما يكون أولئك العرب إما كانوا يهوداً أو مُتَّهدين جدداً من  جنس عربي.  كما أن  بولس توجَّه بعد اهتدائه إلى البلاد العربية (غلاطية 1: 17).  ويُقصَد بها  الصحارى في شرق  دمشق، أو ربما في  جبل سيناء.  وفي القرن الثالث كانت هناك  أبارشيات أسقفية كثيرة في البلاد العربية، وانتشرت البدع فيها أيضاً، حتى أن  أوريجانوس ذهب موفداً إليها نحو سنة 215 م. لتثبيت الإيمان. وذهب مرة أخرى في ما بين 240 و249 ليدحض بدعة متصلة بخلود الروح.. وانعقد في تلك الفترة مجمع في بلاد العرب مكوَّن من 14 أسقفاً أدانوا تلك البدعة، وقد اكتُشِفَت أعمال ذلك المجمع في طرة بمصر سنة 1941 م.   كما عقد  البابا ديوناسيوس مجمعاً بالإسكندرية (نحو سنة 248 م.) وكتب رسالة إلى بلاد  العرب يدحض فيها تلك البدعة (راجع سنكسار  13 برمهات).       مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
> أم آخر، إن كنت تقول أن الله هو اسم، فإن كان اسماً، كان سَيُتَرجَم في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس إلى Allah أو Alah.. ولكنه يُترجَم God, Dieu.. وهكذا.. أي الرب الإله الخالق، وليس اسماً من أسماء الله.. ومن الأمور الطريفة التي سقطت من السائل العزيز هو أن رسول الإسلام اسمه "محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب.."، فاسم أبيه به كلمة "الله"! فهل كان والده مسلماً؟! أم تغير اسمه بعد الإسلام؟ أم أن هذا يوضح أن الكلمة كانت مُستخدمة من قبل؟
> الله واحد.. أقصد أنه لا يوجد إله للمسيحيين، وإله للمسلمين، إلى غير ذلك.. ولكنه هو إله واحد للجميع. الفرق هو في مفهوم كل دين عن الله تبارك اسمه..


انا اختلف معك هذه افتراضات لا فائدة لها ...
الهنا ليس له اسم علم بل اسم صفة فكلمة الله ليست الاله لان الاله ليست علما بينما الله علم ...وعلى العموم للي ميعرفوش وبيدافعوا عن اسم الله :
كلمة الله كان من المفروض ان تكتب هكذا كما تنطق (اللاه) واحدى آلهة قريش كانت تسمى اللات لو قارنا الكلمتين ( اللاه _اللات ) فالله مذكر اللات وهذه مصيبة لغوية في حد ذاتها وايضا كلمة الله ظهرت قبل الاسلام بمئة سنة على الحدود وهذا ما تقوله موسوعة تاريخ الاقباط .
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2888.htm
"*الله إلاه القمر الوثنى إلاه      العرب الوثنيين الذى ظهر كإله وثنى قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 70 - 100 سنة فقط"
وهذه موسوعة كاملة لدحض هذا الفكر لان الله هو اله وثني وثني وليس الهنا .
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1341.htm
مع تقديري ليكم جدا ولكن نحن لا نقبل بالله كاسم علم لكن بمعنى الاله فقط ويظل الهنا هو يهوه .
*


----------



## فادي سعد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ع المجهود


----------



## العراقيه (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع هام جدا وشرح رائع   استفدت منه كثيرا*
*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيحيين العرب استعملوها قبل ان يكون لتلك البدعة المسماة اسلام وجود!!


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> المسيحيين العرب استعملوها قبل ان يكون لتلك البدعة المسماة اسلام وجود!!


مين قال كده ...
اللفظ ده ظهر قبل الاسلام بحوالي من 70 ل100 سنة ، واللفظ ده كان يستخدمه القريشيين والعرب للاله القمر الذين يعبدونه ، وكانت له ثلاث بنات هم اللات والعزى ومناة ..
واللات هي مؤنث الله لان الله تكتب هكذا اللاه بدون زخرفة ...


----------



## antonius (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> مين قال كده ...
> اللفظ ده ظهر قبل الاسلام بحوالي من 70 ل100 سنة ، واللفظ ده كان يستخدمه القريشيين والعرب للاله القمر الذين يعبدونه ، وكانت له ثلاث بنات هم اللات والعزى ومناة ..
> واللات هي مؤنث الله لان الله تكتب هكذا اللاه بدون زخرفة ...


لا يا مينا الكلام هذا لا ادلة تاريخية قوية تثبته! ولا حتى اي ادلة لها اي قيمة تذكر!
الله جائت عن لفظ "الاها" السرياني الذي جاء بدوره عن الاصل العبراني "ايل" وهذا على الاقل ما توصل بحثي انا اليه, والعرب المسيحيين كانوا يقولون "الله" وليس كلمة اخرى نجهلها!!


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة انت اعلم مني ..
لكن الذي اعرفه ان لفظ ايل يعني الاله ، ولفظ الاها يعني الاله 
فالكلمتين تعني اله وهي مصادر صريحة زي نام نوما ...ولكن الله ليست مصدر مباشر من أَلُهَ بل هي لفظ غريب معرف بالالف واللام والكلمة المعرفة هي لاه فلا اعرف بصراحه لربما تكون لاهٍ او شئ كهذا ...
ولو فعلا استخدم المسيحيون قبل الاسلام لفظ الله فهل اريتني الدليل ..لاني لم اسمع بشئ كهذا والذي اعرفه ان الذي عبدوه العرب ليس الذي نعبده ..
وبص على الرابط ده يمكن يوضحلك انا جيب افكاري منين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1341.htm

.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*منطقيا الله لا يكون له اسم !!!

لنرجع لاصل الاسماء.. ما هو السبب ان توجد اسماء ؟؟

اتميز الاشخاص عن بعضهم ...

فمن ستميز اذن ان كان هو الاله الحق

الله له صفات مميزه حدا لا يمكن ان تطلق على اى شخص اخر .. و يمكننا ان ننادييه بها .. مثل القدوس او الكائن ... و هو من علمنا هذا ...

اما لفظة الله اسم علم 

فهو اسم دخيل علي يهوه

*


----------



## Alcrusader (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا يجب الخلط بين "الله المسيحية" و"الله الإسلام"، لأن الله الإسلام شوه صورة الرب الحقيقي.*


----------



## جندي المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر كبير ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا توجد كلمة "الله" فى الأصل العبرى للعهد القديم, ولا فى الأصل اليونانى للعهد الجديد

ممكن تكون ترجمة سريانية لكلمة "إيل" أخذها العرب وحروفوها لـ "ال" ثم تحورت لـ "الله"

لكن الكلمة لا وجود لها فى الكتاب المقدس فى لغاته الأصلية *


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك مجهود رائع​


----------

